

AngularJS for Absolute Beginners - jonphillips06
http://medialoot.com/blog/angularjs-for-absolute-beginners/

======
spountzy
for more 'hands on', there's a free AngularJS starter tutorial available on
CodeSchool at [https://www.codeschool.com/courses/shaping-up-with-
angular-j...](https://www.codeschool.com/courses/shaping-up-with-angular-js)

or check out: [https://egghead.io/](https://egghead.io/)

